# Picture and Audio drop-outs?



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Anybody getting constant picture and audo drop-outs every few moments? By that I mean the screen just goes completely black for a second or two, then comes back on. I've been on Fox News and thought it might be just the channel, but then I switched to the History Channel and the same thing. We're having a bit of sporadic thunderstorms today, but I've never seen signal drop-outs like this before. You know usually, the picture pixelates and the display goes to the satellite searching for signal screen, but these are just as I described above. 

But now as I type this, History Channel seems to be fairly stable. Haven't had a drop-out for about 10 minutes now.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

CNN-HD (Sat 129) has been doing that quite a bit this afternoon also.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm in Washington State & it's been happening to me on the ESPN HD channels (those are what I've been watching this afternoon). Got choppy enough that I'm now watching the SD channels.

In fact, that's what's got me on the internet now (checking to see if it's happening to others or if I've got a problem)

note: just switched to NFL network it's happening there as well


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes, I'm experiencing the same thing in Nashville on a 622 aimed at 110/119/129. I've been watching FOX & CNN side by side since around 10AM CT, and at times CNN would also just freeze.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, the problem just kind of started around the 12pm/11am time slot. How can I watch Megyn Kelly when the picture keeps going blank?


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

Me too! Glad to hear others are experiencing this as well. Thought the 922 had developed another hiccup. In fact, that's what it sounds like, a hiccup. Seems to be on all the HD from 129. No pattern, just every now and then it will go through a spell. I did a check switch thinking it was my LNB, and it has not occurred since (30 min).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Yeah, the problem just kind of started around the 12pm/11am time slot. How can I watch Megyn Kelly when the picture keeps going blank?


Noticing this as well. I'll put up with a lot of things but don't interfere with Megyn!


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

GravelChan said:


> CNN-HD (Sat 129) has been doing that quite a bit this afternoon also.


People still watch CNN?  Well at least you weren't watching MS-NBC. :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> People still watch CNN?  Well at least you weren't watching MS-NBC. :lol:


Don't go there ... you'll wake the moderation.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

James Long said:


> Don't go there ... you'll wake the moderation.


Aw shucks, and I had a good comeback.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm seeing this as well, since I came home this evening... almost every 10-15 minutes, though not exactly like clockwork.

I had one tuner on USAHD and the other tuner on Cartoon Network HD.

USAHD was glitching very regularly... sometimes going to black with the stuttering audio, other times just a quick single-frame of blockiness that you would miss if you blinked.

Watching in PiP, Cartoon Network HD was not glitching when USAHD was... and I'm pretty sure Cartoon Network HD is on 129.

I'm 110/119/129... Someone mentioned ESPNHD glitching... that one is on 110... so I'm wondering if it is 110 HD channels that are glitching?

I checked all my receivers (622/722/922) and all were doing it at the same time... and all my signal levels are solid + I'm not seeing anything bad on System Info... so looking like an uplink issue OR a SAT issue with so many others seeing this too.

Hope whatever it is gets fixed!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FYI, I've seen a few instances happen tonight on TNTHD as well.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> FYI, I've seen a few instances happen tonight on TNTHD as well.


Me too. And it seems to only be TNT that is doing it for me.


----------



## dishwater (May 29, 2009)

Happened to me last night while trying to watch a movie on Retroplex. Started out every few minutes, but the longer I watched the more frequently it happened. By the end of the movie it was almost unwatchable because it was happening every few seconds.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Anybody getting constant picture and audo drop-outs every few moments? By that I mean the screen just goes completely black for a second or two, then comes back on. I've been on Fox News and thought it might be just the channel, but then I switched to the History Channel and the same thing. We're having a bit of sporadic thunderstorms today, but I've never seen signal drop-outs like this before. You know usually, the picture pixelates and the display goes to the satellite searching for signal screen, but these are just as I described above.
> 
> But now as I type this, History Channel seems to be fairly stable. Haven't had a drop-out for about 10 minutes now.


I am. The picture and sound goes off for 10 seconds.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I had some recordings from yesterday on USAHD... and whatever was going on seemed to start happening around mid-day. My early morning recordings seemed fine... but as I got towards noon and beyond the glitching began.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I have been experiencing all kinds of picture and audio burping, chirping and also skipping when going to black from programs and between commercials since L627, but was waiting to see, praying, if L629 would fix it. I got the update yesterday morning and that afternoon when I first turned it on for the first time and was watching USA it was constantly going dark and the audio skipping. I though I'd give one more and then I'd do a Soft Reset, holding down the power button. And then if that didn't work I'd do a Hard Reset, pulling the power cord. Then if that didn't, praying again, I'd call DISH. Well after the Soft Reset I have not noticed anything . . . yet. But I walked past a set that was tuned to the channel that carries our 625, it started doing the burping and chirping that the 722 was with L627. Hope it's not persistent.

So far I haven't noticed anything. But I have become somewhat numb about the minor skips and burps. I'll watch closer.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it was better yesterday... haven't really checked today.

In one of my recordings from a couple of days ago I think I had about a minute or so of black screen in the middle of a recording on USAHD, in addition to the glitches.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

I notice a lot of the same things you guys are describing on encore and some of the free preview channels like EPIX. I'm using the 211k.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Last night it was acting up a little bit on Syfy HD... so I guess all problems not yet resolved.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Last night it was acting up a little bit on Syfy HD... so I guess all problems not yet resolved.


Yeah I had a little trouble last night. Do you know what's going on?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I saw that on SyFy last night too. Seems there are some glitches randomly showing up a bit these days.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> Yeah I had a little trouble last night. Do you know what's going on?


No clue, but it definitely is not on our (receivers or switches or dishes) end, since it is being seen by a lot of users all over the country.

Today is one of the worst days... At one point earlier today MAX-W was a black screen without audio, Syfy was frozen, and USA was frozen as well.

Everything came back at some point... but I'm still seeing periodic glitching.

It has to either be a problem at the uplink facility OR the original transmissions that Dish is receiving to re-transmit.

I haven't heard if DirecTV or cable customers are having these issues... so right now I'm leaning towards a Dish-specific issue.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I must not be watching enough TV, I've seen no audio or video dropouts at all.

Maybe I watch the wrong channels.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> I must not be watching enough TV, I've seen no audio or video dropouts at all.
> 
> Maybe I watch the wrong channels.


I'm wondering the same myself. It seems like I watch enough Syfy and TNT that I'd be affected. It'd be a first for me to not see dropouts others are reporting so I guess I'll knock on wood and thank my lucky stars.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

phrelin said:


> I'm wondering the same myself. It seems like I watch enough Syfy and TNT that I'd be affected. It'd be a first for me to not see dropouts others are reporting so I guess I'll knock on wood and thank my lucky stars.


I'm not seeing anything much to complain about lately, but I did have the severe drop-out problem while watching FoxNews ch 205HD on the 21st.

I'm content that that problem has been fixed and believe the current reported problems are just random interruptions for one reason or another.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

If you watched the latest "Closer" you would have seen the extreme drop out and yet I watched a re-run and it was perfect. Go figure.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Back on the 21st when this thread was started I sent a note to Quality Assurance, basically echoing what I had written and read here. Btw, my stutter/ dropout problem stopped on the 22nd.

Finally, today I received a reply:



> Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in DISH Network. Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously improve the quality of the DISH Network service.
> 
> Thank you for your email. We did check these services and that we were having some issues. We have opened a Discrepancy Ticket and this issue was escalated to our Baseband Engineers. Our engineers did find the problem and have corrected it. We will keep the Discrepancy Ticket opened to ensure the problem has been resolved.
> 
> ...


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I've reported several things to them and they are always quick to reply and usually resolve the problem. Very impressive customer service.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

inazsully said:


> If you watched the latest "Closer" you would have seen the extreme drop out and yet I watched a re-run and it was perfect. Go figure.


I've watched every "Closer" since the season started and had no dropouts which puzzles me as I think have suffered through every kind of feed glitch on HD channels over the past few years. Go figure.:grin:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was starting to think it could be satellite specific... I wonder if those who weren't having problems might have been on eastern arc?


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I was starting to think it could be satellite specific... I wonder if those who weren't having problems might have been on eastern arc?


Nope, I'm in Phoenix. I watch TNT a lot and I'll be more precise as to time and show next time. But then again, it sounds like they may have fixed the problem.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

inazsully said:


> Nope, I'm in Phoenix. I watch TNT a lot and I'll be more precise as to time and show next time. But then again, it sounds like they may have fixed the problem.


But you said you were having the problem... and you are on 110/119/129, right?

I was asking if perhaps those who said they didn't see the problem might be on eastern arc.

I am on 110/119/129 and I definitely have been seeing the problem on various channels. It sounded to me like you also, for example, are seeing the problem and also on 110/119/129.


----------



## larrysano (Oct 13, 2006)

I've been getting a lot of picture dropouts recently. Various HD channels are affected, TBS, TNT, HGTV, etc. Even my HD locals don't show up, but I can hear everything. My OTA locals still work fine though. It's very strange. I live in Ohio btw.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I have been having more picture freezes with audio skipping lately and since this first started a long while ago I have been watching which satellite the programming was coming off of or if it was an HD or SD channel to see if there was a pattern or my dish was out of alignment. In the beginning it was mostly off 129 and I have issues with 129 which a Field Supervisor said was natural with my DISH installed and will no longer touch my dishes setup. But now seems to be bird independent with less issues with 129.


----------

